# Dark pro 10 1200W startet nicht mehr



## Rammler2 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,

mein gerade mal 2 Tage altes Netzteil hat heute den Geist aufgegeben. Heute morgen ließ sich der PC über den Powerknopf nicht mehr anschalten. Gestern funktionierte es noch hervorragend.
Beim Umschalten des Kippschalters hinten fiel mir auf, dass der PC kurz für 1 Sekunde bootet und direkt wieder ausgeht. Beim weiteren herumspielen kam heraus, dass der PC tatsächlich startet wenn ich den Kippschalter auf die Mitte balanciere. Klingt komisch, wie ein Wackelkontakt vielleicht? Naja, die Lösung hält aber auch nur 5 Minuten maximal. Ich verstehe es nicht, das Netzteil ist nagelneu. Wird das nicht getestet?? Ich meine ich habe es sage und schreibe 1 Tag benutzt und heute geht es nicht mehr.
Kennt jemand von euch das Problem?

Hab dem Be quiet Support schon eine Mail geschrieben. Wie schnell geht denn der vor Ort Service? Ich brauche den PC dringend weil dort wichtige Dokumente drauf sind, die ich eigentlich bis zum Wochenende brauche.


----------



## Tech (7. Oktober 2015)

Die können doch nicht alle Geräte prüfen, die sie herstellen.


----------



## shootme55 (7. Oktober 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Die können doch nicht alle Geräte prüfen, die sie herstellen.



Doch tun sie... 

Aber es gibt eben Produktionsschwankungen und den Faktor Mensch bei der Qualitätskontrolle. Und wenn 0,2 Promille der Netzteile Schrott sind und 10000 davon verkauft werden bedeutet das, dass du einer von 2 Pechvögeln bist. Sorry!


----------



## Rammler2 (7. Oktober 2015)

Für mich sieht es sehr nach einem Wackelkontakt oder Fehlkontakt aus. Erst nach etwaigem Vergewaltigen des Kippschalters will der PC starten. Und selbst dann geht er sporadisch mal nach 1 Minute und mal nach 4 Minuten wieder aus. Mitlerweile kriege ich ihn sogar kaum noch gestartet und lasse es auch besser sein bevor noch etwas anderes kaputt geht. Sehr schade, bin mal gespannt wie Be quiet morgen reagiert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2015)

Tech schrieb:


> Die können doch nicht alle Geräte prüfen, die sie herstellen.



Doch, das können sie und das tun sie höchstwahrscheinlich. 100%-Prüfung halt. Dass ein Defekt dennoch nicht völlig ausgeschlossen werden kann ist aber leider Teil des Spiels. In deinem Fall kann das NT während der Prüfung ja noch perfekt funktioniert haben und der Kippschalter danach kaputt gegangen sein. Sowas ist sehr sehr selten aber passiert.

Bei einem DarkPower sollte das aber aller kein Thema sein, sprich du bekommst sicherlich in kurzer Zeit kostenlos ein Ersatzgerät. Wie lange das genau dauert kann dir aber nur BQ selbst beantworten.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2015)

Wenn du das NT einschaltest und der Rechner sofort wieder ausgeht klackt es dann leise  im NT ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2015)

An einen Kurzschluss bzw. OCP/SCP die klackt hab ich auch schon gedacht aber dann würde der PC ja nicht wenn der Schalter auf Kipp "balanciert" wird ein paar Minuten laufen?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2015)

hmm ......ich würde einfach mal das NT ohne anhang am 24er brücken um das auszuschließen


----------



## Rammler2 (7. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> An einen Kurzschluss bzw. OCP/SCP die klackt hab ich auch schon gedacht aber dann würde der PC ja nicht wenn der Schalter auf Kipp "balanciert" wird ein paar Minuten laufen?



Genau das denke ich auch. Es mach hingegen beim Balancieren so ein komisches Geräusch als würde man zwei Elektroden aneinander halten. Kein Klacken sondern eher ein Zischen? Schwierig zu beschreiben


----------



## True Monkey (7. Oktober 2015)

Dann mach das bitte nicht mehr ...ich befürchte so überlistet du die Schutzschaltungen.

Brück mal das Nt am 24er einzeln (14+15 mit einer Büroklammer brücken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rammler2 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das Netzteil überbrückt und mit Festplatte, Laufwerk und 2 Lüftern belastet, damit es auch anspringt. Leider kein Erfolg. Es startet wieder erst beim Kippeln mit dem Klippschalter. Also eindeutig ein Reklamationsfall.

War auch mein letzter Versuch jetzt. Das Netzteil ist auch schon ausgebaut. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Rammler2 (8. Oktober 2015)

So, ein abschließendes Statement. Ich habe mit dem Support telefoniert und musste erstaunliches fest stellen.
Es gab keine Garantie. Warum? Es handelt sich um ein Gebrauchtgerät was schon einmal retouniert wurde.

Der Witz an der Sache. Das Gerät habe ich als Neuware bei Mindfactory gekauft. Nun hat mir Mindfactory ein retouniertes Gebrauchtgerät als Neuware verkauft.
Der Service erklärte mir, dass das Gerät mit Defekt eingeliefert wurde, als fehlerfrei getestet dann wieder zu Mindfactory zurück ging. Mindfactory muss es schließlich als Neuware wieder frankiert angeboten haben.

Für mich auf deutsch gesagt: (sorry) Eine abslute, unfassbare Sauerei sondergleichen.

Der Mitarbeiter wollte mir erst als Beweis ein paar Unterlagen per Mail zuschicken und ich freute mich schon etwas den Servicemitarbeiter bei Mindfactory zusammen zu stauchen, da bot mir der Mitarbeiter bei Listan an das Gerät aus Kulanz doch direkt auszutauschen. Ich tat ihm dann wohl als ausgetrickster Kunde doch etwas Leid. Naja zusammenfassend bleibt zu sagen:

Be-Quiet top, Mindfactory flop.

Eigentlich hätte ich ja gerne mit den Beweisen von Be Quiet den Leuten da in Bremer-Haven die Hölle heiß gemacht, aber ich ziehe einfahc meine Lehren draus und mache einen großen Bogen um diesen Laden.


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

Das Mindfactory da nicht richtig gehandelt hat ist klar aber BQ hat sich ja auch nicht gerade mir Ruhm bekleckert wenn sie das NT getestet und als fehlerfrei wieder zu MF geschickt haben 

Ich würde sagen das war eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion.
Da fragt man sich aber schon wieviel retounierte Geräte wohl bei MF als neu verkauft werden ohne das es auffällt


----------



## Maqama (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehme an, du hast die Ware Originalverpackt bekommen?
Es kann ja nicht sein, das gebrauchte Ware einfach wieder als Original eingeschweißt wird.
Das ist schlicht Betrug, und darf eigentlich auch bei BeQuiet nicht geschehen und MF darf das ganze nicht als Neuware verkaufen.


----------



## Rammler2 (8. Oktober 2015)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Das Mindfactory da nicht richtig gehandelt hat ist klar aber BQ hat sich ja auch nicht gerade mir Ruhm bekleckert wenn sie das NT getestet und als fehlerfrei wieder zu MF geschickt haben
> 
> Ich würde sagen das war eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion.
> Da fragt man sich aber schon wieviel retounierte Geräte wohl bei MF als neu verkauft werden ohne das es auffällt



Mein Netzteil funktionierte den ersten Tag ja auch normal. Erst am zweiten ging es kaputt. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass der Test von denen bei der Retoure länger als 30 Minuten ging. Vielleicht fiel der Fehler deswegen nicht auf. Ich hoffe nur der Fehler fällt dann auf wenn ich es auch einschicke  . Und nicht als Vorführerffekt dann wieder alles funktioniert


----------



## Rammler2 (8. Oktober 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, du hast die Ware Originalverpackt bekommen?
> Es kann ja nicht sein, das gebrauchte Ware einfach wieder als Original eingeschweißt wird.
> Das ist schlicht Betrug, und darf eigentlich auch bei BeQuiet nicht geschehen und MF darf das ganze nicht als Neuware verkaufen.



Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass Be-Quiet es schon als Neuware wieder deklariert hat. Ich glaube Mindfactory hat da Mist gebaut. Es war sogar ein Siegel auf der Lasche als ich es bekam. Die Verpackung war allerdings schon etwas aufgekratzt, aber ich hielt das für normale Spuren die durch die Lagerung entstanden sein könnten. Naja mich ärgert nur, wenn es erst in 6 Moaten oder gar 12 Monaten kaputt gegangen wäre, wäre vielleicht der Service bei Be Quiet nicht so kulant gewesen und ich hätte erst in einem Jahr erfahren, dass mir ein defektes, gebrauchtes Netzteil verkauft wurde. Das DARF einfach nicht passieren


----------



## True Monkey (8. Oktober 2015)

^^Dann mach am besten an der Seite einen kratzer im Lack und ein Pic davon .

Mal schauen wer es als nächster bekommt


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2015)

Reklamiere direkt bei BeQuiet. Du kriegst ein neues und gut.
Wenn du Glück hast, kriegst du ein 1200 Watt P11. 

Und wird Zeit, dass man Mindfactory mal auf die Fingert klopft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Oktober 2015)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Be-Quiet top, Mindfactory flop.


Das Verhalten von Mindfactory geht gar nicht. Das ist indiskutabel. 
Wenn ich bei Mindfactory etwas kaufe, achte ich immer auf unbeschädigte 
Originalverpackung. Gibt es keine, geht das Bauteil sofort zurück. Bisher
war immer alles originalverpackt, aber die Berichte häufen sich, insbesondere
bei Grafikkarten.

Man sollte beim Bestellen eines Produktes darum immer auf die Reklamations-
quote schauen. Mindfactory gibt die an. Das hilft bei der Auswahl. Und wenn
z.B. bestimmte R9-290 oder R9-280X 13% Reklamationsquote haben, bekommt
man mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit was geliefert?


----------



## Rammler2 (8. Oktober 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Verhalten von Mindfactory geht gar nicht. Das ist indiskutabel.
> Wenn ich den MIndfactory etwas kaufe, achte ich immer auf unbeschädigte
> Originalverpackung. Gibt es keine, geht das Bauteil sofort zurück.



Werde in Zukufnt auch noch stärker darauf achten. Bei google findet man ja einige Beträge wo Mindfactory gebrauchte Ware als Neu weiter verkauft hat. Scheint wohl System zu haben?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2015)

Irgendwie müssen sie ja die niedrigen Preise hinkriegen.


----------

